# [gelöst] LAN Verbindungen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe auf meinem Board zwei LAN Verbindungen. Unter kubuntu kann ich eine Verbindung zu den beiden verschiedenen Netzwerken/Rechnern herstellen und auch ICS funktioniert. Unter Gentoo funktioniert nicht einmal das anpingen. Ich habe ballig Daten und Ausgaben unter Kubuntu und Gentoo gesammelt und verglichen, aber mir geht kein Licht auf. Knemo unter Gentoo zeigt mir an, das die Netzwerkkarten aktiv sind.

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8039758/preis_ASUS+P5NT-WS

Netzwerk

   Netzwerk Schnittstellen (RJ-45) :  2x

   Netzwerk Datenübertragungsrate :  1000MBit/s

   LAN Chipsatz :  Marvell 88E1116 PHYLast edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Oct 13, 2007 7:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

verwendet dein Gentoo wirklich die gleichen Treiber für die Karten wie Ubuntu? Wenn ja: Welchen?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Unter linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 geht es nicht. Bin jetzt mal zurück zu linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13. Da funktioniert es. Aber die Sensoren sind nicht dabei. Probiere jetzt gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

also laut Asus selbst, ist da gar kein reiner Marvell GBit drauf, sondern das folgende:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NVIDIA built-in dual Gigabit MAC with external Marvell 88E1116 PHY
> 
> Support NVIDIA DualNet® technology
> ...

  (siehe: http://www.asus.de/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1529&l1=3&l2=11&l3=485&l4=0 )

Versuch mal mit dem forcedeth Treiber die Karten anzusprechen. Ich hatte da auch schonmal mit meinen nForce 630a dieses nette "Problem" der disfunktionalen Netzwerkkarten, wenn man den sky2 Treiber verwenden möchte, wie es vorgesehen ist  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der wird ja geladen.

forcedeth + sk98lin

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, das jetzt, da alles funktioniert, nur sk98lin geladen ist. forcedeth fehlt. War vielleicht ein Konflikt. M.E. sind das ja beides Treiber die für den Chip geladen werden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt folgende Kernel ausprobiert

```
linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8
```

 und habe die config immer mit herübergenommen. Funktioniert nur mit linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch hier

```
xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

###alt-2.6.16< # CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

###alt-2.6.16<

###alt-2.6.16< #

###alt-2.6.16< # TCP congestion control

###alt-2.6.16< #

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="bic"

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_NF_H323=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

---

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_POLICY=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_H323=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SIP=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

---

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_POLICY=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

###alt-2.6.16< # CONFIG_IP_DCCP_UNLOAD_HACK is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NET_DCCPPROBE=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

---

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

###alt-2.6.16< CONFIG_NET_DIVERT=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # Real Time Clock

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

xxxneu-2.6.19>

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> # RTC interfaces

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=m

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19>

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> # RTC drivers

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

xxxneu-2.6.19>

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> # DMA Engine support

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

xxxneu-2.6.19>

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> # DMA Clients

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

xxxneu-2.6.19>

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> # DMA Devices

xxxneu-2.6.19> #

xxxneu-2.6.19> CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m
```

Unter 2.6.16 benötige ich u.a. folgende Module, damit das Netzwerk über Shorewall mit 2 Interfaces funktioniert.

```
localhost olaf # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ip6table_filter         6784  1

ip6_tables             16968  1 ip6table_filter

iptable_raw             6144  0

ipt_ULOG               12168  0

ipt_TTL                 6528  0

ipt_ttl                 6016  0

ipt_TOS                 6400  0

ipt_tos                 5888  0

ipt_TCPMSS              7936  0

ipt_SAME                6656  0

ipt_REJECT              8576  4

ipt_REDIRECT            6528  0

ipt_recent             13720  0

ipt_policy              7040  22

ipt_owner               6272  0

ipt_NETMAP              6400  0

ipt_multiport           6656  60

ipt_MASQUERADE          7680  2

ipt_LOG                10240  9

ipt_iprange             6016  0

ipt_hashlimit          12048  0

ipt_esp                 6016  0

ipt_ECN                 7168  0

ipt_ecn                 6272  0

ipt_DSCP                6400  0

ipt_dscp                5888  0

ipt_CLUSTERIP          11400  0

ipt_ah                  6016  0

ipt_addrtype            6144  0

ip_nat_tftp             5888  0

ip_nat_snmp_basic      13956  0

ip_nat_pptp             9092  0

ip_nat_irc              6528  0

ip_nat_ftp              7296  0

ip_nat_amanda           6144  0

ip_conntrack_tftp       8152  1 ip_nat_tftp

ip_conntrack_pptp      13472  1 ip_nat_pptp

ip_conntrack_netbios_ns     6784  0

ip_conntrack_irc       10192  1 ip_nat_irc

ip_conntrack_ftp       10832  1 ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack_amanda     8208  1 ip_nat_amanda

xt_tcpmss               6656  0

xt_pkttype              6144  4

xt_NFQUEUE              6400  0

xt_MARK                 6912  0

xt_mark                 6272  0

xt_mac                  6272  0

xt_limit                6656  0

xt_length               6144  0

xt_helper               6400  0

xt_dccp                 7432  0

xt_conntrack            6528  3

xt_connmark             6272  0

xt_CLASSIFY             6400  0

xt_tcpudp               7552  120

xt_state                6272  16

iptable_nat            12164  1

ip_nat                 20396  10 ipt_SAME,ipt_REDIRECT,ipt_NETMAP,ipt_MASQUERADE,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_pptp,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_ftp,ip_nat_amanda,iptable_nat

ip_conntrack           55356  19 ipt_MASQUERADE,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_snmp_basic,ip_nat_pptp,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_ftp,ip_nat_amanda,ip_conntrack_tftp,ip_conntrack_pptp,ip_conntrack_netbios_ns,ip_conntrack_irc,ip_conntrack_ftp,ip_conntrack_amanda,xt_helper,xt_conntrack,xt_connmark,xt_state,iptable_nat,ip_nat

iptable_mangle          6784  1

nfnetlink               9544  2 ip_nat,ip_conntrack

iptable_filter          6912  1

ip_tables              15560  4 iptable_raw,iptable_nat,iptable_mangle,iptable_filter

x_tables               15496  44 ip6_tables,ipt_ULOG,ipt_TTL,ipt_ttl,ipt_TOS,ipt_tos,ipt_TCPMSS,ipt_SAME,ipt_REJECT,ipt_REDIRECT,ipt_recent,ipt_policy,ipt_owner,ipt_NETMAP,ipt_multiport,ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_LOG,ipt_iprange,ipt_hashlimit,ipt_esp,ipt_ECN,ipt_ecn,ipt_DSCP,ipt_dscp,ipt_CLUSTERIP,ipt_ah,ipt_addrtype,xt_tcpmss,xt_pkttype,xt_NFQUEUE,xt_MARK,xt_mark,xt_mac,xt_limit,xt_length,xt_helper,xt_dccp,xt_conntrack,xt_connmark,xt_CLASSIFY,xt_tcpudp,xt_state,iptable_nat,ip_tables

it87                   26404  0

eeprom                 10640  0

i2c_nforce2            10880  0

compat_ioctl32         11904  1 saa7134

ir_kbd_i2c             11660  1 saa7134

ir_common              12804  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

sk98lin               144352  0

cdc_ether               9344  0

usbnet                 18312  1 cdc_ether
```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

kannst du mir bitte noch eine Ausgabe eines aktuellen "lspci" geben. Danke dir schon mal im Voraus.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mache ich in Kürze. Bin gerade dabei, für die Spieler in der Familie WindowsXP zu installieren.

----------

## bbgermany

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mache ich in Kürze. Bin gerade dabei, für die Spieler in der Familie WindowsXP zu installieren.

 

Irgendwoher kenne ich das Problem  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Max Steel

BEsonders wenn man selber das Problem ist (halber Spieler binz)

Aber mehr als Siedler2 und 3-4 brauch ich nicht, und das geht alles mit wine/dosbox, allerdings, naja 3 und 4 ist ein bisschen zuckelig, da muss ich nooch schrauben

----------

## flammenflitzer

lspci

```
localhost linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ac (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03aa (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a9 (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ab (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a8 (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b5 (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ad (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ae (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03af (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b6 (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bc (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ba (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b7 (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0370 (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2) <---

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2) <---

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)

02:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 06)

03:00.1 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 06)

04:01.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)
```

Ich hatte jetzt im Kernel 3 Module drin

```
Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED) (SK98LIN) m

PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB) y

-> Drivers for Marvell PHYs (MARVELL_PHY) m

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) (NET_ETHERNET) y

-> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers (NET_PCI) y

-> nForce Ethernet support (FORCEDETH) m
```

Vielleicht ist es auch ei Treiberkonflikt. m.E. ist gar kein Treiber 100% richtig. Ich denke es sollte keiner von denen, sondern der Marvell Treiber "sk98lin Driver" sein. 

```
File Name: 

install_v10.21.1.3.tar.bz2
```

 Der Installer muß aber mit enem alten Compiler erstellt sein. Geht bei mir nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es wird der forcedeth Treiber verwendet. Es scheint da einen Unterschied zu geben. In 2.6.16-r13 war der noch experimental. Der funktioniert.Habe versucht, den in 2.6.22-r8 zu kopieren. Funktioniert abr nicht.

```
localhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 # find / -name forcedeth*

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/drivers/net/forcedeth.mod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/drivers/net/forcedeth.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/drivers/net/forcedeth.mod.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/.tmp_versions/forcedeth.mod

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/include/config/forcedeth.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/include/config/forcedeth

/usr/src/linux-2.6.23/drivers/net/forcedeth.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.23/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.23/include/config/forcedeth.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/forcedeth.mod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/forcedeth.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/forcedeth.mod.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/.tmp_versions/forcedeth.mod

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r10/include/config/forcedeth.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/forcedeth.mod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/forcedeth.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/forcedeth.mod.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/.tmp_versions/forcedeth.mod

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/include/config/forcedeth.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/forcedeth.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4/include/config/forcedeth.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/net/forcedeth.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/include/config/forcedeth.h

/lib64/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib64/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib64/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib64/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

localhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #

localhost / # cd /lib64/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/

localhost net # ls

appletalk  dummy.ko  forcedeth.ko  mii.ko   tun.ko

bonding    eql.ko    ifb.ko        skge.ko  usb

localhost net # rm forcedeth.ko

localhost net # cp

/lib64/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib64/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

localhost linux # modprobe forcedeth

FATAL: Error inserting forcedeth

(/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko): Invalid

module format
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich glaube

```
modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
```

behebt das Problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557936-highlight-forcedeth.html

----------

